# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: استفاده از سی شارپ در لینوکس

## ama-coder

سلام میخواستم بدونم چه جوری از mono استفاده کرد تا در لینوکس سی شارپ کد زد

----------


## ama-coder

consol.writline("کسی جواب نمیده" );

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> consol.writline("کسی جواب نمیده" );


مونو لازم نیست، دات نت کور روی لینوکس نصب کنید کدهای سی شارپ بنویسید. یا همون روی ویندوز با ویژوال استودیو کد بنویسید خروجی لینوکس بگیرید

----------

